# 12.90 or bust



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

I am on a mission to get my GTO into the 12.90 range without going bankrupt. So far I have spent
445.00 SLP diablo sport tuner -maryland speed
300.00 kooks after burner axle back-(used)
179.00 Summit under drive pully--summit raciing
25.00 SLP thermostate------------summit racing
949.00 Total
Now with these savings I was able to buy a 
159.00 optima battery------------summit racing
44.00 Belts----------------------summit racing
5.00 Bolt (balancer)-----------summit racing
So for example the SLP Bobcat 421 goes for about 1200.00. I pretty much have the same set up and got the battery, belts, and bolt with the savings. I already have a K&N drop in filter. So it helps to shop around. Advanced Auto wanted 219.00 for the optima battery. I laughed at them and walked out. I knew Jegs or Summit racing would have it cheaper. Jegs was a little tricky so Summit racing won my order due to the battery, balancer, belts, and bolt all being in stock. Jegs only had the SLP underdrive which came with the bolt but they didnt have the belts and was 199.00. So far my car has gone 13.35 w/ just a home made H-pipe in place of the resonator 35.00 and the K&N drop in filter. Im sure with slicks this would be a low 13.00 car as it is so once I get the rest of my parts in it will be time for another shot at the 1/4 and see if I can make it into the 12.90's-------Danfigg


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Nitrous, $500 dry kit and you could be mid 12's. Oh, slicks or DRs will really help.


----------



## AlaGreyGoat (Jul 6, 2006)

A set of LTs and a dyno tune should get you there.

Larry


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

I think you should be able to pull it off. Did you order drag radials yet? Hows you 3rd gear shift? How bad does the wheel hop plague you? When is your next track day? I'm definitely curious to see how you do. I was hoping I could break into the 12's with just drag radials and a GMM ripshifter. So far I have pulled off a 13.29 on stock tires with just a CAI, drag bags, SLP sway bar, and pedders diff mount bushing. but i have rediculous wheel hop/spinning. The bags helped out a lot though. I guess I'll find out on Aug 8 track day!


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

I'm guessing your an 04 right?


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

His profile says 05 bone stock. Jpalamar what times have you ran?


----------



## 06SixOhGoat (Jun 19, 2010)

this is off topic alittle bit. But if you do a dyno tune/street tune your not going to need a tuner are you?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

mikes06goat said:


> His profile says 05 bone stock. Jpalamar what times have you ran?


Julie's 05 A4 with factory 18s and tires, with just a tune, ran a 12.87(Not 100% but I konw for sure it wa a 12.8x). I'm hoping to have mine at the track in the new few weeks so I can give you current info. I have a feeling that I'll barely break 12s though since I'm starting to wheel hop really bad and got a slight clunk somewhere in my drivetrain, but I'm fairly certain my diff is OK.



06SixOhGoat said:


> this is off topic alittle bit. But if you do a dyno tune/street tune your not going to need a tuner are you?


Correct. With a dyno or street tune you don't need a Diablosport.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Wow! I can't believe that! A tune must really unleash the beast. Hitting third gear is quite a struggle but I don't think it's held me back that much. I'll have to find out the closest place I can have a tune done.


----------



## chilliwhiggerE (Mar 10, 2009)

Outside of a tune I think that hook up is your big issue. I would suggest a Harrop differential mount, a Pedders bushing kit and possibly some Nitto NT555s to keep the rear tires planted firmly and get that power down to the ground.
Oh! I almost forgot! And some driver skill


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

I have 26X8 inch slicks mounted on 15X7 inch S10 blazer rims. My third gear shift is decent. I only miss shift 4th one occasion. I shift well though so as far as a shifter it would only be for accuracy. I have wheel hop only on 3000 plus rpm launch so im hoping the slicks will not allow spinning hence no wheel hop. I dont feel as guilty because I wanted to see what an all stock GTO with slicks would run since I have never seen or heard of any results. They seem to alway do these test on street tires and that is a waste of my time. The minor bolt on's I bought is just common stuff that 87-93 mustang and 82-92 Camaro guys used to do. Mid August looks like my next outing at Island Dragway so any Jersey and Pennsylvania GTO guys may want to join in.----------Danfigg


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

missing third doesn't have much to do with driver skill. From what I've read it happens to everybody with a m6. The GMM is suppose to fix that right up though. My 60 foots aren't bad. As far as the wheel hop, drag radials go a long way there to. I already have the bags and pedders diff bushing and slp rear sway bar.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> Correct. With a dyno or street tune you don't need a Diablosport.


So if you get the custom dyno tune, when you get home can you tell the diablosport to record your currant tune?


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

Rukee said:


> So if you get the custom dyno tune, when you get home can you tell the diablosport to record your currant tune?


As long as the guy who dyno tunes/street tunes doesn't lock(which I haven't really heard of happening in a long time) it I don't see any reason you wouldn't be able to hook a Diablosport down the road... although I'm not sure why you want to.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> As long as the guy who dyno tunes/street tunes doesn't lock(which I haven't really heard of happening in a long time) it I don't see any reason you wouldn't be able to hook a Diablosport down the road... although I'm not sure why you want to.


Nope you can't do it with a Diablosport. Its not a storage device.

If you have a custom tune, you can use it monitor engine perameters and clear DTC's thats about it. I sold mine, after the street/dyno tune, my Aeroforce Intercepter gauge clears DTC codes and monitor engine perameters.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

GM4life said:


> Nope you can't do it with a Diablosport. Its not a storage device.
> 
> If you have a custom tune, you can use it monitor engine perameters and clear DTC's thats about it. I sold mine, after the street/dyno tune, my Aeroforce Intercepter gauge clears DTC codes and monitor engine perameters.


So you can only link a Diablosport to a stock tuned GTO?


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

No offense to the OP but the listed parts were pretty much a waste of $1,000 to go faster. A real tune and some DRs or even better a set of headers, DRs and a real tune would have been much more suited to go fast. FWIW with good DA a stock LS2 should be able to go 12.9


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

I have yet to see a stock 04-06 GTO in the 12's I want my car to be as stock as possible with some minor bolt ons. Traction is the key and im sure 12's would have been possible with just slicks. 229.00 of that price was necessary. My battery died. So when you pick up a Simmit catalog you kinda get frisky. I needed new belts as well so when I saw the underdrive pulley balancer I bought that as well as the belts and bolt due to my savings of buying the same battery that advanced auto sells for 80.00 dollars more. The programmer is to fine tune the car im not gonna all out race this car so a dyno tune and HP tuners is not benificial to me IMHO. So a real tune with dragradials and long tube headers are definately alot more than a grand. But Svede with your opinion that with FWIW ??? with good DA ??? a stock LS2 should be able to go 12.9 leads me to believe that with my parts selection I should be deeper into the 12's than I thought. Track day will come soon and I will post my results-------Danfigg


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

jpalamar said:


> So you can only link a Diablosport to a stock tuned GTO?


You can use a Diablosport on a tuned GTO like I said above to monitor perameters and clear DTC's thats it. You can't use it to record and store a tuned GTO with HPTuners or EFI Live. The Diablosport works on a one for one swap. When you hit the tune botton its saves the current tune in the ECM and replaces it with the tune in the unit. Thats if the ECM is unlocked that I've heard some tuners do.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GM4life said:


> You can use a Diablosport on a tuned GTO like I said above to monitor perameters and clear DTC's thats it. You can't use it to record and store a tuned GTO with HPTuners or EFI Live. The Diablosport works on a one for one swap. *When you hit the tune botton its saves the current tune in the ECM * and replaces it with the tune in the unit. Thats if the ECM is unlocked that I've heard some tuners do.


Isn't that what I just asked if it could do?
If you start out with a tuned car and swap out tunes for the one on the diablosport, then swap it back to the tuned profile (the one you said it would save) won't it always have that 'Tuned' profile as it's 'stock' profile?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Isn't that what I just asked if it could do?
> If you start out with a tuned car and swap out tunes for the one on the diablosport, then swap it back to the tuned profile (the one you said it would save) won't it always have that 'Tuned' profile as it's 'stock' profile?





> So if you get the custom dyno tune, when you get home can you tell the diablosport to record your currant tune?


When I read your question it sounded like you wanted to use the Diablosport as a storage device ie keeping the same tune on the ECM and backing up same tune on the Diablosport, like a harddrive/flashdrive.

Now that you put it that way. Why would you want to swap a better tune for an inferior tune? Any tuning programme(HPTuners/EFI Live) is more detailed than what any handheld tuner can offer. Unless the Diablosport has a stock tune inside the unit, you can swap it back when you take it to the dealer. On that note most tuners will charge little to no money to swap you back to stock tune.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GM4life said:


> Now that you put it that way. *Why would you want to swap a better tune for an inferior tune?*


Only to have your own back up of the custom tune. Not that you would ever need it, unless your ECM took a crap or something.


----------



## The Detailer (Nov 1, 2009)

Drag radials, and a stall converter would also get you into the twelves easily.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rukee said:


> Only to have your own back up of the custom tune. Not that you would ever need it, unless your ECM took a crap or something.


I'm not shure if your tracking Ruk. You would be driving around with a inferior tune just so you would have a back up better tune. The tuners I've been to will save your tune. So for people that don't have HPTuners, ect. can have a back up incase your ECM takes a dump or what not. I think* dustyminpin *requested a copy of his tune from the tuner.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

svede1212 said:


> No offense to the OP but the listed parts were pretty much a waste of $1,000 to go faster. A real tune and some DRs or even better a set of headers, DRs and a real tune would have been much more suited to go fast. FWIW with good DA a stock LS2 should be able to go 12.9


Exactly right. 

April 2005 with only 1500 miles on my car I went 12.895. DA was negative 500 or so. I had 2 or 3 passes in the 12's and a guy with an Impulse Blue 05 went 12.9xx twice, so it wasn't just my car. 

If the DA is good and the launch and shifts are right, a stock GTO is going to run 13 flat all day long, with cool down time that is.


----------



## G T Oh Damn (Feb 2, 2010)

Heck, I just ran a 12.69 at Maryland International Raceway this past friday and I haven't spent too much on my GTO. All I have is Pacesetter long tubes, spintech cat back, a Svede Speed intake, pedders rear springs (raised .5"), drag bags, and a custom diablosport tune... and I pulled that 12.69 on my stock street tires. Heck, a new clutch and some drag radials may put me into the 11's if I'm lucky, not getting my hopes up though. But yeah, my motor is still untouched internally and for the most part externally. 12's shouldn't be too hard to reach. Good luck.


----------



## jpalamar (Jul 22, 2008)

G T Oh Damn said:


> Heck, I just ran a 12.69 at Maryland International Raceway this past friday and I haven't spent too much on my GTO. All I have is Pacesetter long tubes, spintech cat back, a Svede Speed intake, pedders rear springs (raised .5"), drag bags, and a custom diablosport tune... and I pulled that 12.69 on my stock street tires. Heck, a new clutch and some drag radials may put me into the 11's if I'm lucky, not getting my hopes up though. But yeah, my motor is still untouched internally and for the most part externally. 12's shouldn't be too hard to reach. Good luck.


Your not hitting 11s with a clutch and tires. Just not happening.


----------



## G T Oh Damn (Feb 2, 2010)

Sorry, forgot to say a cam swap as well.


----------



## danfigg (Sep 27, 2009)

*re*

G T OHDAMN nice runs sounds impressive. Since your on street tires do you guys who are running 12's spin alot or does it hook. Just curious because if this is the case then slicks wont really help much because your already hooking up. With the mods I've done already, I can tell how much more power I have. Its like nice and day. A WRX tried getting some and was spanked 3 times from a dead stop. His licence plate said DU WURX. A BMW M3 also got whooped at a 40 mph roll. He tried to pass me on a country road. I see him come up in my mirror and as he goes to pass on a double yellow. He is about 6 feet from my bumper I hear him rev up and he starts to pass. Im In fourth and I just nail it and he is left in the dust wondering what happened. My last mod is the under drive pulley which should be on soon. I ve had a busy week so no time to put it on. Once that is on Im looking for the last 2 week in aug for some track time. We will find out what the improved times are. Slicks will be a must from now one. No more wasting time on street tires.----------Danfigg


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

GM4life said:


> I'm not shure if your tracking Ruk. You would be driving around with a inferior tune just so you would have a back up better tune. The tuners I've been to will save your tune. So for people that don't have HPTuners, ect. can have a back up incase your ECM takes a dump or what not. I think* dustyminpin *requested a copy of his tune from the tuner.


I'm sorry, you're missunderstanding. The only reason to do it (flash the tune, then flash back) would so the hand held unit would see and 'save' the tuned profile as stock. Then flash back to the 'stock' or tuned profile thus saving the tune as a 'stock' setting in the handheld. I didn't intend that anyone should detune their car just to have a backup of the profile. That would be silly!


----------



## G T Oh Damn (Feb 2, 2010)

danfigg said:


> G T OHDAMN nice runs sounds impressive. Since your on street tires do you guys who are running 12's spin alot or does it hook. Just curious because if this is the case then slicks wont really help much because your already hooking up. With the mods I've done already, I can tell how much more power I have. Its like nice and day. A WRX tried getting some and was spanked 3 times from a dead stop. His licence plate said DU WURX. A BMW M3 also got whooped at a 40 mph roll. He tried to pass me on a country road. I see him come up in my mirror and as he goes to pass on a double yellow. He is about 6 feet from my bumper I hear him rev up and he starts to pass. Im In fourth and I just nail it and he is left in the dust wondering what happened. My last mod is the under drive pulley which should be on soon. I ve had a busy week so no time to put it on. Once that is on Im looking for the last 2 week in aug for some track time. We will find out what the improved times are. Slicks will be a must from now one. No more wasting time on street tires.----------Danfigg


Actually yeah, I do spin alot. I just can't leave at a high RPM and dump the clutch... I would, and have spun like crazy. You have to kinda roll into it as if you were leaving from a street light. If I had some drag radials I can probably leave off the line at a much higher RPM and still hook up... plus i spin shifting into second and third... but not much.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

It's painfull to leave the light lite footed!!!
I know! But it works.


----------



## Poncho Dan (Jun 30, 2009)

Might I suggest cutting some weight? The haterz are gonna tell you that 100lbs is only worth a 1/10th, but dude, a 1/10th is a 1/10th, and if you can get it for free, what's the problem..?

Look at how much I cut, and wager I have another "free" (meaning some of that will come from LTs & mids) 100 to go before I have to start doing CF stuff and Lexan windows or pulling the seats.

For me, hooking up is easy, albeit 2000-2200r's is about the max I can get rough with on the clutch, and I'm rolling on weaksauce Cooper Zeon A/S @ 46psi. I must get down to the track, since I've bet myself another mod (go figure) that I'll break 12.99 with my humble mods.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Rukee said:


> I'm sorry, you're missunderstanding. The only reason to do it (flash the tune, then flash back) would so the hand held unit would see and 'save' the tuned profile as stock. Then flash back to the 'stock' or tuned profile thus saving the tune as a 'stock' setting in the handheld. I didn't intend that anyone should detune their car just to have a backup of the profile. That would be silly!


Yeah, you would have to start out with the stock tune in the programmer first. Then have the car tuned, use the programmer to tune it after it has been tuned so the tuned ver is in the tuner. Now the stock tune is back in the car and then you will have the tuner flash the ECM to the modded tune again. I know some tuners tell you to return the car back to stock if you have any handheld tunes in the ECM, I know mine did.


----------

